# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Turun linja-autoasemalla lumikaaos

## Waltsu

Ylen uutinen 4.2.2019: Turun linja-autoaseman laiturialue usean päivän lumen vallassa  kuskit ihmettelevät aurauskaluston puutetta

----------


## Lari Nylund

Tänä aamuna siellä on havaittu tiekarhu laittamassa aluetta kuntoon, vihdoin.

----------


## zige94

> Tänä aamuna siellä on havaittu tiekarhu laittamassa aluetta kuntoon, vihdoin.


Oli siellä eilenkin. Eilen ne aurasi vain pääväylät ja paikkuri pysäkkejä. Tänään ne oli muitakin väyliä karhunnut, mutta esim. pysäkit on naurettavassa kunnossa yhä.

Varusmiehethän olivat työnnellyt paria bussia sunnuntai iltana. Toisen saivat pois jumista, toista eivät. https://www.mtvuutiset.fi/artikkeli/...mintaa/7269452

Koko linja-autoaseman talvikunnossapito on ollut naurettavaa koko lyhyen talvemme, vaikka kunnossapitojohtajan mielestä linja-autoaseman kuuluisi olla ykkösprioriteetissä.

----------


## kalle.

Tämä ei valitettavasti ole yksin Turun ongelma. Myös Tampereella jos ei bussiaseman mutta bussireittien hoito on luokattoman huonoa jos sitä on ollenkaan. Eilen esim. linja 12 reitti oli siinä kunnossa Hallilan päässä että siellä ei oikeasti voinut bussilla ajaa ollenkaan. Myös Sammonkatu Prisman suuntaan on sellainen ränni raitiovaunutöinee ja pysäköityine autoine että liikennöinti on äärettömän haastavaa. Varmasti muitakin hoitamattomia paikkoja löytyy.

----------

